# Ich wäre so gern ein Seemann... aber weiß nicht, welche Lieder ich singen soll.



## MoMo (31. August 2002)

Hallo Musiker ,

ich war kürzlich im Urlaub in Hamburg und habe dort eine Hafenrundfahrt mitgemacht und - natürlich - auch kräftig mitgefilmt. Jetzt suche ich nach einem oder mehreren Seemannsliedern, die die Bootsfahrt stilistisch untermalen.

*Welche Seemannslieder kennt ihr?*

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## BigJuri (31. August 2002)

Hallo!

Ich hab mal ein bisschen im Netz gesucht und bin zu dieser komischen Seite gekommen. Aber immerhin stehen ein paar Liedertitel drin. 

MFG, BigJuri


----------



## goela (31. August 2002)

Also wie wär's mit:

Freddie Quinn: Junge komm bald wieder
Freddie Quinn: Seemann, Deine Heimat ist das Meer
Heinz Rühmann & Hans Albers: Das kann doch einen Seemann nicht erschüttern
Der grosse Hamburger Seemans Chor: Hamburger Veermaster
usw.

Einfach mal in WinMX entweder unter Seemann, Meer, Hafen, Schiff usw. suchen! Da findest Du garantiert genügend Musik (Titel suchen ist legal, downloaden? Sch....egal)!!!!


----------



## MoMo (1. September 2002)

Danke euch beiden .


----------



## Gi.Joe (18. Oktober 2002)

Sorry, auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter is, vielleicht

hilft es dir ja noch:

"What can we do with the drunken sailor" *Der* Klassiker


----------



## MoMo (19. Oktober 2002)

Danke . Das ist echt spitze. Vor allem, weil ich das Lied kannte, es mir aber nicht einfiel.


----------



## Gi.Joe (19. Oktober 2002)

Kein Problem  

Mir wurde auch so nett geholfen ! 

Wie wiet biste denn mit deinem Projekt ?


----------



## MoMo (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gi.Joe _
> *Kein Problem
> 
> Mir wurde auch so nett geholfen !
> ...


 Capturingphase .


----------



## Gi.Joe (20. Oktober 2002)

Dann noch ein fröhliches formatieren der festplatte


----------



## MoMo (20. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gi.Joe _
> *Dann noch ein fröhliches formatieren der festplatte   *


 Muss ich das jetzt kapieren?!


----------



## Gi.Joe (20. Oktober 2002)

Najo, ich muss immer, bevor ich capture defragmentierung machen, sonst habich nur droped frames


----------



## goela (21. Oktober 2002)

> Najo, ich muss immer, bevor ich capture defragmentierung machen, sonst habich nur droped frames



Interessant!!! Na da muss ja wohl ne neue Festplatte her was!!!


----------



## Gi.Joe (21. Oktober 2002)

Rofl, ja, am besten alles neu


----------



## MoMo (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gi.Joe _
> *Najo, ich muss immer, bevor ich capture defragmentierung machen, sonst habich nur droped frames   *


 Schließe niemals nicht von deinem PC auf die PCs anderer Leute


----------



## ponda (23. Oktober 2002)

> Schließe niemals nicht von deinem PC auf die PCs anderer Leute


hehe...

aber was hat denn bitte 


> Dann noch ein fröhliches *formatieren* der festplatte



mit


> Najo, ich muss immer, bevor ich capture *defragmentierung* machen



zu tun???:>


----------



## goela (24. Oktober 2002)

Ist doch klar!!!
Wenn Du Deine Festplatte formatierst, wird diese gleich defragmentiert!


----------



## Dunsti (24. Oktober 2002)

> (Titel suchen ist legal, downloaden? Sch....



er hat ja nicht gesagt, daß er die Titel illegal downloaden will:



> Ich wäre so gern ein Seemann... aber weiß nicht, welche Lieder ich singen soll.



singen war die Absicht   

Du sag ma, goela ... Du bist doch auch Musiker, oder? wie wär's, wir beide helfen ihm und untermalen seinen Gesang .... wird bestimmt ein Renner :] =) :hehe!!: :hehe:   


Dunsti


----------



## goela (24. Oktober 2002)

> Du sag ma, goela ... Du bist doch auch Musiker, oder?


  
Nö!!!! Aber Singen (will's mal so nennen) kann ich schon! Nur wird dann garantiert keiner mehr das Video anschauen wollen!!!!!


----------



## Dunsti (24. Oktober 2002)

ach komm schon ... vorher 3 Kisten Bier, was meinste, was das dem Film für ne "Hafenatmosphäre" gibt 


Dunsti


----------



## goela (24. Oktober 2002)

...ob da drei Kisten Bier reichen???? Dann essen wir noch ne Packung Fischstäbchen (für's übergeben) dazu, verprügeln noch den Käpitan Iglo! Das ganze nehmen wir dann auf Ton auf!!!! Da kommt Kneipenatmosphäre auf!!!


----------



## ponda (24. Oktober 2002)

*ggg*


----------

